# Need to find wood online or in san diego



## meltyface (Sep 6, 2014)

I just bought a new smoker but all I can find is chunk wood. I'm used to smoking with split wood, does anyone know of a good a place in san diego or online to get some.....or tips for using chunks with a side fire box


----------



## bkleinsmid (Sep 6, 2014)

I use KBB and sometimes a bit of lump for my heat source because I think the heat is more steady. Then my chunks or splits are for smoke only.

Hope this helps you.....

Brad


----------



## bkleinsmid (Sep 6, 2014)

Here are a couple of suppliers......

http://www.bbqsmokingwood.com/

http://gassmoker.com/

B~


----------



## meltyface (Sep 6, 2014)

Awsome, thanks....trying my hand at the wood chunks and I burn through those so hot for a smoked beer can chicken....I need some damn split wood....I need miss Texas lol


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 10, 2014)

Meltyface , why pay exorbitant prices for shipping wood , go for a ride in the country and you will find what you need . Lots of folk just pile up old tree wood and let it rot , not wanting to pay for removal . . .

You'll find some interesting things you didn't realize was around and collect some fuel. Red Oak is predominant there and a great wood .

Have fun , go for a Drive - about . . .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 10, 2014)

here's another one...  plenty of choices ...  they have chips, chunks, mini splits, and splits...  http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/


----------



## remmy700p (Sep 13, 2014)

Check out these guys... they're in Anaheim, CA:  http://www.thewoodshedoc.com/

I'd suggest driving up with a pickup/small trailer and filling it with a selection of splits - pecan, apple, citrus, mesquite. They have 12-14" long x 3" wide split sizes that they label for pizza ovens, but it is perfect for those of us with decent sized offset fireboxes.


----------

